# steering too loose after alignment?



## gpro102 (Jun 5, 2005)

I have alignment done in dealership last week. Now I feel my GTO steering is kind of loose. At least I remember it was tighter both on local and highway before. Is it possible dealer mess up something? Any way to make the steering wheel tighter?


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

ah, yes, the infamous front end alignment. i used to have that done when the dealership/tire place said the front end was out of whack, but the only thing the alignment ever seemed to do is to have the steering wheel twisted out of 'center' and the steering felt looser than before. i quit doing alignments a few cars ago, and have noticed no bad things from my cars 'not being aligned correctly'. seems that every time i got new tires the people said the cars were out of alignment - i think it's kind of like oil additives - it's rubbish.


----------



## Scott5000 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey had the same problem here, interesting. Maybe the published specs are incorrect that the dealers are getting. As to the post about not ever getting a front end alignment, that would be like never changing your oil. Give me a break. 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Alignments do go out and getting a proper laser alignment IS okay and usually good for your vehicle's tires and gas mileage.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

when the legend coupe had 60k miles on it I treated it to a new set of tires. we threw the car on the rack and the tech said take it off. i pointed to the -0.01 on the screen and said fix it. he grabbed my bumper and pulled down. viola 0.00.

that car went through harlem every day for a year, rode on plenty of new york city streets, etc.


----------



## gpro102 (Jun 5, 2005)

Anyone else has same experience or complaining on loose steering wheel?


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

If you noticed this right after getting the car aligned, I would take it back to them. It sounds like they did something to cause the problem.


Just curious, was there a problem that you were hoping to correct by getting the alignment?


----------



## gpro102 (Jun 5, 2005)

04m6_ca said:


> Just curious, was there a problem that you were hoping to correct by getting the alignment?


No. Since I did drive with 55psi while I just get the car. I thought it will be good idea to have it checked.


----------

